# eastern ohio saugeye club



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Our first tournament this year will be held at Seneca lake April 18th. take off is at 7 am. Be there at 645 to sign up. 40 dollars per boat plus optional 10 dollar big fish. one or two persons per boat. No membership fee due on your first tournament. After first tournament is a 20 dollar membership fee. Any more questions or If you would like full schedule of tournaments please pm me.
Brock.


----------



## monarkmagic (Mar 20, 2008)

any idea how many boats are signed up for this Saturday so far?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

we will still have tournament regardless if water is above summer pole or not. Hope to see you there! There is 8 boats so far that say they are fishing for sure. mybe more There is no pre registration so any one can decide to fish it Saturday. membership fee is not due till your second tournament.


----------

